# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  razgovor kod psihologa

## sreca

Sutra smo naručeni na razgovor kod psihologa :shock: 
Moram priznati da imam veliku tremu, molim vaša iskustva i savjete.
 :Love:

----------


## leonessa

Prvi put lako i jednostavno, drugi put puno, puno teže......
Budi samo  8) i bit će sve OK. Držim ti fige da te ne traumatiziraju   :Laughing:  .

----------


## sreca

Baš ti hvala  :Grin:  , sad sam još više uplašena  :Laughing:  
 :Love:

----------


## leonessa

Ma daj šalim se  :D .

----------


## UmaBg

Ma daj, nemas cega da se bojis. To su samo ljudi koji rade svoj posao.
Postavljace ti odredjena pitanja ili davati testove, ja sam bila iskrena i mislim da sam dobro prosla.
Taj odlazak nisam shvatila kao neki test, nego kao razgovor dvoje ravnopravnih sagovornika, ako se moje misljenje razlikovalo od njenog ja sam joj to rekla.
Isto tako pitala sam sve sto me je zanimalo.
Ona je tu da ti pomogne, a ne da ti ispira mozak.
Samo bez frke i sve ce biti dobro. 8)

----------


## čokolada

Sreca, evo kopiram jedan post od Emanuel kako je tekla procedura psiho-obrade:
1. Razgovor s psihologicom
2. Test kognitivnih sposobnosti (test inteligencije)
3. Psihološki profil - malo zeznuto (između dva atributa, birate onaj koji vam je bliži: npr. Nagao - Ozlojeđen....) 
4. Test emocionalne inteligencije 
5. Neki testić u kojem moraš od jednog elementa nacrtati sliku (tko zna kako se to tumači) 
6. Test u kojem morate završiti rečenicu s prvim što vam padne na pamet. Rečenica je 60. (tipa "Da je bar moja mama _______" , "Kad sam tužna najviše volim _______" i sl.)

Ne brini, nije ništa strašno, dobro se zabaviš. Meni je bilo malo naporno jer je dugo trajalo (gotovo 5 sati sve skupa!), a i ovo pod točkom 3 činilo mi se besmisleno jer se najčešće niti jednim od ponuđenih atributa nisam mogla opisati.

----------


## UmaBg

Po nekom pravilu treba da odgovaras ono sto ti prvo padne na pamet.
Neka pitanja ( vecina  :Laughing:  ) ce ti biti sasvim cudna, ali psiholozi posle imaju svoju shemu po kojoj tumace tvoje odgovore. Znaci i da hoces sebe da predstavis u nekom "boljem svetlu", ma sta to znacilo ne mozes.
Zato, jos jednom opusti se i pisi sta ti prvo padne na pamet.
Inace, najgluplje i najbesmislenije pitanje dobila sam od pedagoga, kad sam pricala o svojoj baki pitala me je : Da li je baka sahranjena u grobu ili kremirana.
Morbidno :shock: 
, a i dana danas ne znam sta ce taj podatak pedagogu  :?

----------


## Zdenka2

Mi smo obradu prošli tri puta (već sam veteranka   :Wink:  ): prvi puta kod prve molbe, drugi puta kod druge molbe, treći puta prije posvojenja. Kod nas nije bilo nikakvih testova, samo interview. Prvi puta smo imali popriličnu tremu, pogotovo ja, ali sve je dobro prošlo. Drugi puta je bilo svakakvih pitanja i suprotstavljanja mišljenja oko naše motivacije za drugo dijete, ali nismo se dali. Tremu tada nisam imala. Treći puta bio je to razgovor ugodni između ljudi koji se već dobro poznaju. Neće biti ništa strašno - ljudi u centru nemaju razloga da vas ne podrže. Sigurno će vas ljubazno primiti i sve će biti u redu.   :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Meni su ona pitanja na zaokruživanje pojela puno živaca. Imala sam dojam da su prevedena i da se prilikom prevođenja nisu baš jako trudili nedvosmisleno ih formulirati. Mislila sam ako su tako šlampavi u pripremi testa, tko im može vjerovati u obradi.
Mučilo me što su neka pitanja bila sastavljena tako da ih se moglo tumačiti na više načina. A kad naiđe pitanje istog tipa (stalno se vrte u krug) nisam se više sjećala za koji sam se način bila prethodni put odlučila. Na kraju sam bila uvjerena da sam davala različite odgovore na ista pitanja i da će me proglasit muljatoricom i skoro sam iskočila iz kože, pokušala na sljedećem sastanku iskazati svoje dvojbe ali mi žena nije dala da pokrenem temu. Ali očito je to sve bilo ok.
Razgovor s psihologicom bio mi je jako ugodan, iako mi je postavljala neka pitanja koja nisam očekicala - sve u svemu opušteno i ok.

----------


## leonessa

> Drugi puta je bilo svakakvih pitanja i suprotstavljanja mišljenja oko naše motivacije za drugo dijete, ali nismo se dali.


Vjerovatno kad se ide u postupak za prvo posvajanje to je nekako svima shvatljivo ali po drugi put, e tu već treba malo bolje vidjeti o čemu se radi  :shock: ,   :Laughing:  .

----------


## Zdenka2

> Drugi puta je bilo svakakvih pitanja i suprotstavljanja mišljenja oko naše motivacije za drugo dijete, ali nismo se dali.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Vjerovatno kad se ide u postupak za prvo posvajanje to je nekako svima shvatljivo ali po drugi put, e tu već treba malo bolje vidjeti o čemu se radi  :shock: ,   .


Točno tako. Moraju malo bolje prekontrolirati naše duševno zdravlje.   :Smile:

----------


## nela

> 3. Psihološki profil - malo zeznuto (između dva atributa, birate onaj koji vam je bliži: npr. Nagao - Ozlojeđen....) 
> 
> 
> Ne brini, nije ništa strašno, dobro se zabaviš. Meni je bilo malo naporno jer je dugo trajalo (gotovo 5 sati sve skupa!), a i ovo pod točkom 3 činilo mi se besmisleno jer se najčešće niti jednim od ponuđenih atributa nisam mogla opisati.


I meni je ovo pod točkom 3 bilo najluđe. 

Sjećam se da sam dvoumeći se  koje od dva zla izabrati  posebno zazirala od pojma "ozlojeđen" dok se mm  silno trudio što manje zaokruživati  "sklon avanturama" jer se bojao da će ga optužiti za bračnu nevjeru   :Laughing:

----------


## UmaBg

Pa sreco, kako je bilo. Nadam se da je sve proslo OK. Javi se i napisi nam.   :Bye:

----------


## sreca

Sve je bilo ok.
Sutra nam dolazi soc.radnik kući, i onda je to valjda to.
 :? 
 :Love:

----------


## leonessa

Eto vidiš  :D, nema panike !

----------


## UmaBg

Vidis, bilo je onako kao sto sam ti rekla   :Grin:  .

----------


## sreca

Evo da vam se javim  :Love:  
Poslali smo zahtjeve, i počeli su nam stizati odgovori.
Kad otprilike da počnem zvati centre? :? 
Ja i MM mislili smo pričekati jedno mjesec dana.
 :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

> Kad otprilike da počnem zvati centre?


Odmah, sretno   :Heart:  .

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Kad otprilike da počnem zvati centre? :? 
> Ja i MM mislili smo pričekati jedno mjesec dana.


  :Nope:  čekati........odmah zovite...

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Pozdrav. Koliko treba vremena da se iz centra dobije mišljenje o psihološkom testiranju.2.9 imam psihološko testiranje a centri kojima sam se javljala su mi javili da moram pričekati  psihološko testiranje pa onda sve ponovo slati

----------

